

Women in Silicon Valley - piers
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7685453.stm

======
fallentimes
I hope they talk to Livingston.

I still remember Bebo when it was just a glorified address book. As the
founder said, I signed up, but never went back.

